# The World of Culinary Supervision, Training, and Management



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Anybody use, know of or otherwise have any input on The World of Culinary Supervision, Training, and Management?

Thanks!


----------



## skeleton (Dec 30, 2004)

Sounds like a textbook. A textbook that I probably wouldn't mind studying. I can't find it on amazon.com though...? any hints?


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

When I was in school, we used "Supervision in the Hospitality Industry 4 edition" by Miller et all. It's the same one that the NRA uses for their supervision certification. As a studant I would prefere to use that one because you can get a free cert from the NRA if you take the test at the end of the course. (The book comes with the scantron which costs 80 bucks otherwise)


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

If that's the book by Noel Cullen then I think it's one of the best on culinary management. It'll get you started.


----------

